# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Çlirim Allia: Si më masakruan policët grekë

## Flori

"Si më masakruan policët grekë" 
Emigranti nga Vlora rrihet derisa i plas stomaku 

*VLORE*
Ka bërë plot tetë ditë rrugë në këmbë, për të mbërritur tek e motra e tij në Greqi, por fatkeqësisht ka rënë prehë e dhunës së policëve grekë. Çlirim Alliu nga një fshat i Vlorës kishte marrë rrugën e kurbetit për një jetë më të mirë. Klandestinët shqiptarë i kishte "tradhtuar" zjarri që kishin ndezur gjatë natës për t'u ngrohur. Ndërsa policia greke nuk është mjaftuar vetëm me riatdhesimin e tij, por ka ushtruar dhunë derisa i ka plasur stomaku. Dhuna e policisë nuk ka kursyer as shokët e tij të udhëtimit. Sipas 30-vjeçarit të keqtrajtuar, ai i është nënshtruar edhe një operacioni në një nga spitalet greke dhe, pasi është përmirësuar, është sjellë në doganën e Kapshticës, ku ka bërë edhe denoncimin. Në kurrizin e tij, babai i dy fëmijëve ka provuar shkopin e gomës dhe shqelmat e policëve grekë. Në një intervistë për Gazetën 30-vjeçari nga fshati Panaja rrëfen për dhunën e pamëshirshme të ushtruar ndaj tij.

*Kur jeni nisur për në Greqi?*
Së bashku me disa shokë nga Panaja dhe nga fshati Oshtim jemi nisur për në Greqi, pasi këtu nuk kishim me çfarë të mbijetonim, pasi jemi në një gjendje financiare jo të mirë. Kemi udhëtuar për tetë ditë me radhë dhe flinim ku të na zinte nata. Nuk donim edhe shumë që të mbërrinim në Trikalla dhe rruga na eci shumë mirë, por fati ndonjëherë nuk do. Na zbuluan, pasi kishim ndezur një zjarr në hekurudhat e trenit, në një pyll ku po fshiheshim nga policia.

*Çfarë bëtë pasi ju kapi policia?*
Ata na diktuan dhe na kanë keqtrajtuar së bashku me shokët e tjerë, me të cilët isha nisur për në Greqi për të njëjtin hall. U përpoqëm që t'ia mbathnim, por nuk ia arritëm dot, pasi policët grekë hapën zjarr mbi ne. Ndaluam, pasi edhe mund që të na vrisnin. Ata filluan të na godisnin me çfarë të mundnin, me grushta, shqelma dhe me tytën e pistoletës. Mua më dhanë dhe një goditje të fortë në stomak dhe aty i humba ndjenjat. Më pas më kanë çuar në spital, ku dhe jam operuar nga stomaku.

*Ç'ndodhi më pas me ty dhe me shokët e tu?*
Pasi u përmirësova, policia më nxori nga spitali dhe më shoqëroi për në Kapshticë, duke më dorëzuar tek policia shqiptare. Po ashtu, më bashkuan me shokët, të cilët gjatë kohës që isha në spital qëndruan në burg. Më pas edhe shokët e mi, Nori Velaj, Ervis Kamberi dhe Nardi Daraj nga fshati Oshtimë, e kishin provuar dhunën.

*Ku do të shkonit në Greqi?*
Kam qenë edhe një herë më parë në Greqi, para 10 vjetësh dhe këtë herë do të shkoja te motra ime.

----------

